# C 50



## hanliong (May 15, 2007)

For some people biking is a way of life, but may not be the case for some folks, as you can see celebrities are jumping in the cycling band wagon in the name of fitness? and they buying this ridiculous expensive bike without knowing what they are buying into! for example Patrick Dampsey purchase R3 Cervello for 10.000 dollars:idea: does he know what his getting it? another taiwannese made frame with sound italian name on it.And they wonder why after few months along the cycling world he doesn't like that bike anymore.
To me i only ride Colnago from day one, i started with Colnago Mexico, then Master, then C40 then C50 then extreme C
I have 2 C50 and 1 extreme C and i love them very much, i will ride them untill i cant ride no more .
Planning to sell them?????? Never.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, its no different that a wealthy person buying a BMW as a first car instead of a Dodge Neon, etc. If they can afford to, why not. Hey, good for Cervelo sales if the celebs are dropping money on them!


----------



## hanliong (May 15, 2007)

I've always wanted that PR038, awesome colors, wish they have the PR 038 Mapei Limited edition world champ liek what they have on C40

Let me know about the extreme power? hows the handling on that monster?


----------

